# bmw extended maintenance



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 2007 750li at 43,000 miles. im looking to buy the bmw extended maintenance and warranty. is it possible to buy them from one dealer and use them at another? the reason i ask, is because i want to shop around for the best price since my nearest dealer wants to charge me $6,400 for 6yr/100kmi :yikes:


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, that's expensive. If you buy an extended BMW Maintenance warranty, you can use it at any BMW service center. So yes, do shop around.


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

would you know where would be the best place to get them from? i heard you actually have to bring them your key.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

The $6400 is for both correct? 
I purchased the extended maintenance over the phone with just the vin. No key needed. That was a couple years ago, not sure if it's changed.


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

I've heard BMW
of South Atlanta sells the BMW extended warranty and maintenance over the phone. Look up Adrian Avila over at Bimmerfest


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

Vitacura said:


> The $6400 is for both correct?
> I purchased the extended maintenance over the phone with just the vin. No key needed. That was a couple years ago, not sure if it's changed.


yes that quote was for both the warranty and the maintenance


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

im guessing i can get the warranty from warranty direct. their prices range from $2k-$6k. now i have to get into details and compare my dealers coverage versus warranty directs coverage. what thrid party company do most dealers use. i know bmw of fairfax uses easy care, has anyone ever heard of them before?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

thinkngrow said:


> I have a 2007 750li at 43,000 miles. im looking to buy the bmw extended maintenance and warranty. is it possible to buy them from one dealer and use them at another? the reason i ask, is because i want to shop around for the best price since my nearest dealer wants to charge me $6,400 for 6yr/100kmi :yikes:


Try Circle BMW Eatontown,NJ Not to long ago somebody posted that they got a Extended Maintainance Warranty,100,000 miles for $1278.65. Hope this helps,good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

I called 12 different dealers today. 8 of which are charging the exact price of $1,895 for maintenance program and, it turns out that they purchase it directly from BMW. 

However the best price for the warranty I found was for $3,627, and if im not mistaken its for 6yrs/100k which even covers the Idrive system. (6years from 1st service-in date)

I found out that the maintenance can still be purchased even if your car is over 50,000 miles, but there will be a surcharge of $200 to the price. these only last for 2years or 100k mi. 

my next serivce is at 10,000 mi for an oil change, next one after that is 18,000 for front brakes and 36,000 for rear. theres no way im putting an extra 40k miles on my car in 2 years. i dont think the maintenance is the right time for me to purchase. my service manger says im looking to spend at least $1k over the next 40k miles on just maintenance, even he advised me not to buy it.

for now i will take the warranty.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very interesting on the maintenance. I wonder how far past 50k mile it can be purchased?


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want a third party warranty, and the company wants all of the $$ up front, here is an alternative to making such a big payment.

1. Walk into bathroom.
2. Raise top of toilet seat/cover.
3. Throw $50 in bowl.
4. Flush.
5. Repeat process every month for the rest of your life.

Google these third party warranties. Many of them go bankrupt each year. Remember that many of these warranties do not cover an item unless it ACTUALLY BREAKS. If a tie rod or ball joint get lose or noisey, many will not cover it until the part actually breaks.

Good luck.


----------



## nomadcloud (Dec 20, 2008)

I just bought a 09 328i. BMW has 4yrs/50000miles warranty. The dealer suggested me buy some extra service. Finally I got 7yrs/60000miles service contract with $2815 (TotalCare from EasyCare). Today I read those terms and got confused. It is only covered when mechanical breakdown or failure. What's the difference between BMW warranty and the Easy Care maintanance? Do I really need those extended service contract? Thanks!

As z06bigbird mentioned, I googled Easy Care and seems not good.


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

nomadcloud said:


> I just bought a 09 328i. BMW has 4yrs/50000miles warranty. The dealer suggested me buy some extra service. Finally I got 7yrs/60000miles service contract with $2815 (TotalCare from EasyCare). Today I read those terms and got confused. It is only covered when mechanical breakdown or failure. What's the difference between BMW warranty and the Easy Care maintanance? Do I really need those extended service contract? Thanks!
> 
> As z06bigbird mentioned, I googled Easy Care and seems not good.


that extra coverage kicks in after your original bmw warranty expires.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

nomadcloud said:


> I just bought a 09 328i. BMW has 4yrs/50000miles warranty. The dealer suggested me buy some extra service. Finally I got 7yrs/60000miles service contract with $2815 (TotalCare from EasyCare). Today I read those terms and got confused. It is only covered when mechanical breakdown or failure. What's the difference between BMW warranty and the Easy Care maintanance? Do I really need those extended service contract? Thanks!
> 
> As z06bigbird mentioned, I googled Easy Care and seems not good.


There's no point at all to buying extended maintenance or warranty at this point in your car ownership. You should wait until shortly before your new car warranty and maintenance plan run out. If by some unfortunate circumstance your car is totaled or stolen you stand to lose at least part and possibly all of the money you've laid out for what you just purchased.

If you buy extended maintenance you should buy BMW's extended maintenance. If you buy an extended warranty you might want to shop around. Some may be more comprehensive than BMW's. BMW's extended warranty mirrors exactly their CPO warranty which is detailed on their website.


----------



## nomadcloud (Dec 20, 2008)

thinkngrow said:


> that extra coverage kicks in after your original bmw warranty expires.


Thanks, thinkngrow! So the $2815 covers the warranty for extra 3 years?

But in the contract with EasyCare, it's written as 7yrs/60,000miles. I thought this will be a duplicate warranty besides the factory warranty during the first 4yrs/50,000miles. I am confused.


----------



## nomadcloud (Dec 20, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> There's no point at all to buying extended maintenance or warranty at this point in your car ownership. You should wait until shortly before your new car warranty and maintenance plan run out. If by some unfortunate circumstance your car is totaled or stolen you stand to lose at least part and possibly all of the money you've laid out for what you just purchased.
> 
> If you buy extended maintenance you should buy BMW's extended maintenance. If you buy an extended warranty you might want to shop around. Some may be more comprehensive than BMW's. BMW's extended warranty mirrors exactly their CPO warranty which is detailed on their website.


Thanks, tturedraider! I am sorry. The EasyCare is a service contract. I think it's like an extended warranty, not maintenance. I had same thought, to buy this later, but the dealer said it will be much expensive then.

I'll shop around for the extended warranty. Do you know how much BMW's one is? Thanks!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

nomadcloud said:


> Thanks, tturedraider! I am sorry. The EasyCare is a service contract. I think it's like an extended warranty, not maintenance. I had same thought, to buy this later, but the dealer said it will be much expensive then.
> 
> I'll shop around for the extended warranty. Do you know how much BMW's one is? Thanks!


The dealer is just blowing smoke to get you to spend your money with him now.

For prices on BMW's extended warranty and extended maintenance check with Philippe Kahn at Southbay BMW or Adrian Avila at BMW of South Atlanta. Both are Bimmerfest forum sponsors.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

+1 on waiting till the last minute. I bought my extended maintenance plan 2 days before the factory warranty ran out.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

All buying the extended coverage NOW does is lock in the price and give them your $$ for free until the extended coverage actually kicks in (i.e. factory warranty no longer applies).

I agree - Wait.

I will make my decision when I determine that I plan to keep the car past the BMW warranty and closer to the expiration date. I'd rather keep my money till then.


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

nomadcloud said:


> Thanks, thinkngrow! So the $2815 covers the warranty for extra 3 years?
> 
> But in the contract with EasyCare, it's written as 7yrs/60,000miles. I thought this will be a duplicate warranty besides the factory warranty during the first 4yrs/50,000miles. I am confused.


its 7


----------

